# Camper Water Damage



## SWAMPFOX (Sep 16, 2015)

I recently purchase a used 2006 Jayco JayFlight camper. I knew going in that it had water damage due to a roof leak. 
As you can see from the pix, the wall covering, which seems to be a thick type of vinyl is blistered. 

My first thought was to leave things alone and not worry about it. Then a friend brought up the subject of mold/mildew. Since I will be sleeping in the area where the blistered wall covering is, should I  worry about the mold/mildew. I am not smelling anything or seeing any indications that the mold/mildew is bleeding through the vinyl wall covering. 

I want to be safe since my two grandsons will be staying in the camper with me but I don't want to open a major can of worms by removing the vinyl wall covering then trying to figure out what to do.

Thoughts? 

Thanks.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 16, 2015)

Good chance the damage to  your camper is only cosmetic in nature.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 16, 2015)

That looks like a pain to fix with that cabinet hitting that particular wall.  
Get it dried out.  Fix the roof.  And IF you smell or see a problem, THEN go deeper.


----------



## riprap (Sep 16, 2015)

I've got several places that look like that in my hunting camper. It was like that when I got it. I just made sure the roof leaks were sealed and use it just fine. I used it all last season and my kids (2 and 4) and I stayed in it a few times this year camping. No problems.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Sep 16, 2015)

The roof's been fixed for about a year and it has not leaked since it was fixed.  There's no musty mildew smell. And everything's dry, not a bit of dampness.


----------



## riprap (Sep 16, 2015)

SWAMPFOX said:


> The roof's been fixed for about a year and it has not leaked since it was fixed.  There's no musty mildew smell. And everything's dry, not a bit of dampness.



I'm no expert, but I would say mold and mildew would continue to need moisture to keep living. If you can see it, you could always mix up a bleach mixture to kill it. Plenty on the internet.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 16, 2015)

Sounds like you got a good deal on a good camper that has a place that looks less than good. 
But who cares.  Use it.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 16, 2015)

It would probably drive me nuts with curiosity to see what is behind there. 

But still I agree, with the others above, if the moisture is not still present, then why worry about it.  The "mold scare" industry is one that sprang up as a solution looking for a problem, in my opinion.  Fueled by the EPA based only on a few rare and isolated cases.


----------



## Greene728 (Sep 17, 2015)

I would use the heck out of it if the leak has been repaired!
I say press on!


----------



## Bama B (Sep 17, 2015)

You should be fine. Mold normally becomes a problem when the leak is not repaired and the camper is closed for long periods. moisture in the camper as well as temp causes mold. Its always a good idea to keep moisture absorbers in a camper. I use Damp Rid and Marykate moisture absorbers in ours and have had no problems.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 17, 2015)

Oldstick said:


> ere.
> 
> t.  The "mold scare" industry is one that sprang up as a solution looking for a problem, in my opinion.  Fueled by the EPA based only on a few rare and isolated cases.



I agree.  This is a bogus thing in most cases. I think some insurance adjusters and contractors are in cahoots on all this mold removal "stuff"


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 22, 2015)

Camp on!


----------

